# Experiences of insurance that cover surrogate pregnancies?



## Rolinda (Jun 21, 2014)

Do anyone know/have experiences of any Insurance companies that cover surrogate pregnancies? And if yes, what about the costs?

I have been in contact with the company New Life Georgia in Georgia to discuss surrogate with donor eggs. I was then informed that if baby is born premature and is in need of Emergency Care, additional expenses associated with this care should be covered by parents. The costs can then be up to 300 USD per day!! They told me there is no Insurance that cover this costs in Georgia.

Thanks in advance


----------

